
Annoying Function Notation (in math) - ColinWright
http://mathmisery.com/wp/2016/07/01/annoying-function-notation/
======
qubex
Personally I've adopted Wolfram Language (formerly Mathematica) 's convention
of indicating the application of function f to variable x as f[x] rather than
f(x) precisely to avoid ambiguities such as those indicated towards the bottom
of the article. I've also seen and adopted the convention of using a very
clear -1 exponent to indicate reciprocals and -I (vertical unadorned bar) to
indicate an inverse function. It kind of works to lessen the confusion, though
of course clarity is in the eyes of the beholder.

